# اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء



## بيترالخواجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

_*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
الموقع دة فية اكبر قدر من الترانيم وعظات وصلوات ابونا المتنيح يوسف اسعد 
دة مع خاصية اني ممكن كل واحد فينا يشارك في رفع الحاجات اللي مش ههيلاقيها موجودة 
ياريت الكل يشارك
محتاج صلواتكم
++++++++++++++اذكرنا يابونا يوسف امام عرش النعمة ++++++++++++++*_http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5...f/sharing.html 
*(تحت الانشاء)صلوات قداسات عظات ترانيم ابونا المتنيح يوسف اسعد*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى لتعبك
بس الموقع دا انا مش بعرف انزل منه حاجه 
ممكن مساعدة ربنا يعوضك
ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## shams_el_ber (28 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ميرسى لتعبك
> بس الموقع دا انا مش بعرف انزل منه حاجه
> ممكن مساعدة ربنا يعوضك
> ويبارك حياتك​



سلام المسيح بنت الفادى
حضرتك عايز تعرفي تنزل الترانيم ازاي 
1 - اضغط علي السايت دة http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html
2- هيفتح صفحة فيها ترانيم وعظات وبرامج اختار اي ترنيمة منهم واضغط عليها 
3- هيفتح صفحة تاني انتظر خمس ثواني  انزل في منتصف الصفحة هتلاقي كلمة download اضغط عليها واحفظها في الجهاز 
وهكذا في كل الترانيم 
- لو فية اي حاجة تاني ياريت تقولي وربنا يساعدني اقدر اساعد 
++++++++++++++
اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا:t33:


----------



## rammrommm (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

الف الف الف شكر يا جميل


----------



## atelier (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

شكراً على الموقع الجميل ده ربن


----------



## ramez_mark (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

[[كيف تحارب الشيطان وكل افعالة وانت فى وقت الصلاة[[:budo::36_3_21::sha:


----------



## ramez_mark (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

*انا بحاب الشيطان اوى ولكن ياتى عليا وقت ويتملك منى وبعد ما يتملك منى وافوق ببكى جامد وافضل اقول يارب سمحنى هل ربناسمحنى ولا لاء خلاص اكتسبت الخطية وسجلت لى فى كتابى عن المسيح*


----------



## nnnnn (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

هاى فين الملفات


----------



## mikoo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

thanks
شكراااااااااا بس للاسف الرابط مش شغااااااااال


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

فين الموقع يا بيتر ؟

اللنك مش شغال​


----------



## ريمون_رؤوف (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

المنتدى ده جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## sssshhhh (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## كارلوس جون (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

:Love_Mailbox:ميرسي ليك بس اللينك تقريبا قاطع


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

شكرااااااا جدااااااا 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## snt kerolosgirl (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ليك كتير وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اكبر مكتبة ترانيم وعظات وصلوات لابونا يوسف اسعد قيثارة السماء*

*مجموعة كبيرة من عظات ابونا يوسف اسعد *

3* قداسات بصوت ابونا يوسف اسعد + ومجموعة كبيرة من الترانيم بصوته *

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kokielpop (4 يونيو 2008)

*ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد*

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
اله واحد امين
 ده لينك فيه 17 ترنيمة لابونا يوسف اسعد 
يارب يعجبكم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/49549163/56fc2dae/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=c1b87939 ​*


----------



## ابراهيم سعيد (25 يناير 2009)

ربنا يعوضك علي تعبك ومتشكر خالص


----------



## gogoooo (28 فبراير 2009)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بيتر7376 (23 مايو 2009)

اخوانى سلام ونعمة     ارجو بعد ازنكم طلب صغير بس محيرنى ومش لاقية خالص قداس لابونا يوسف اسعد فديوا يا ريت لو حد عندة الطلب دا يبعتهولى او ينزلو على المنتدى واكون شاكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## fifo_10 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على السايت ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مينا 188 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ترانيم جميله شكرا لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## bavely (13 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## dovi2010 (13 مارس 2010)

*شكراً لتعب محبتك
وننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## Mer_ooooo (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## سالى ثروت قديس (11 أكتوبر 2010)

معليش عندى استفسار انا ما لقيتش غير شريط واحد بتاع ترانيم 
ممكن التنزيل يكون بطريقة واضحة
او تكون كل الترانيم والعظات والقداسات 
كل واحد فى فولدر


----------

